# Got my fix!



## Pont (Mar 23, 2008)

Fished my first tournament of the 2008 season! Ahhhhh! Temp in Indy was 61 the day before and then dropped to 35 and was spitting snow! Whoo hooo! 3 inches of rain 3 days prior into a reservior, which gaurantees you no visibility. So 35 degrees, snow, and fishing in chocolate milk water. 27 boats showed up and we ended up finishing in 4th place. My partner wore me out from the back of the boat with 2 fish for 6.5 lbs. One of which was rivaled big bass at 4.59lbs. 

Later that day my parnter grabbed his back in excruciating pain, so I asked him if he was alright. He said no, I've been carrying you all day! Son of a B$%@H!!!!!!!! LOL! 

I'd post pictures, but I ain't putin his ugly mug on the website.


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2008)

Good job pont!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 23, 2008)

Good times Pont, that backpain taunt sounds like something joe would do. He usually gives me the "whoopin' dat a$$" song when hes out fishing me, or beating me in pool, or darts or ................... well you get the picture. lol


----------



## Nickk (Mar 23, 2008)

you guys did great for the conditions! Congrates!


----------



## mtnman (Mar 23, 2008)

Congrats! 4th out of 27, Ide say thats deffinately a respectable finish especially for the water conditions.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 24, 2008)

was this a team tounry. either way 4th isnt bad, esp for the conditions


----------

